# Too cute/funny!



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

lmao that was outstanding!


----------



## Shepherd Mom (Aug 30, 2010)

OMG that was hilarious :laugh:


----------



## GROVEBEAUTY (Oct 23, 2008)

Rotflmao!!!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

So funny...but so many questions! Why were they squirting each other on Christmas Eve, why the Japanese...


----------



## Marissa (Dec 31, 2009)

:rofl: LOVE IT!!! Thats good stuff !


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

OMG!! That was to to funny!


----------

